# Suche Bücher für CoDeSys - IEC61131



## waldy (12 September 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche bücher wircklich welche für Anfänger gut anpassen .

Heute gibt s schon viele Bücher, nur wie ich es verstehen, die Autoren gehen davon, das Leute haben schon Ahnung z.B. von C++ oder Pascal.
Und ich habe keine Ahnung von C++ oder Pascal und suche passende Bücher für Anfänger mit "0" Ahnung in ST/ Codesys Bereich Programmierung .

Welche Bücher würden Sie mir empfällen , welche passen gut an für Anfänger ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 September 2009)

Hallo,

schaue mal hier:

http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_lit

Vermutlich für Anfänger geeignet:

Das *ebook* und das Buch von Wellenreuter.

Eventuell auch:

Schnelleinstieg-ACCON-ProSys

Erste Schritte mit CoDeSys


----------

